# I think my cat is pregnant!?!?



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi guys....

I have a cat/kitten who is 7 months old and I think shes pregnant. In Jan she was in season (I think) as she kept rolling around on her back and everytime she went outside our garden was filled with other cats...they even came up to the patio windows looking for her inside. Since then I have been looking for her nibbles getting pink etc but shes so fluffy and white I can't see but over the last two weeks shes got a really obvious round and hard tummy, shes eating 2.5 pouches of wet food and some of my dogs food a day. My dog also won't leave her alone, especially sniffing her bottom area. Does this sound to you guys like shes pregnant ? And when should I expct these kittens if she is ?
Thanks charmainx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Firstly why did you let a calling 7mth old KITTEN go outside to get pregnant 

If she has pink teats, even on a long hair it should be noticeable as they get slightly more prominent as well. If she is pregnant, then she should be on a good quality diet - dog food would not fall into that category. If she is hungry then you will have to up her cat food allowance.

If you want to know if she is pregnant for sure, I would take her to the vet for a look see, and if she isn't pregnant book her in for a spay. If she is pregnant, then she will be due to give birth approx 63 - 64 days from when you think she was calling and was surrounded by cats in the garden.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Agreed with everything Saiks has said x

I do think kitten owners should be warned and read up on heats and female cycles before they have a girl kitten - i honestly wonder sometimes lol x

7 months is very young for a girl to have babies, i hope if she is that everything goes ok for her and that you get her spayed afterwards to avoid it happening again x


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

She wasn't let out with intent so has become a very good escape artist, we have a dog that obviously goes into the garden so she would escape when we opened the door for the dog, she would also escape out of the bathroom window on to the extension roof then down into the garden. She is not fed dog food as a stable diet but will try and eaat the dogs food when it is down, today she has demanded 3 pouches, some dry biscuits. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Well hopefully she isn't but sounds like she might be. 

I think girl cats can be exceptionally good escape artists when in heat unfortunately. Can you feed your dog somewhere she can't get to the food, as Saikou said she needs a really good diet of good quality cat food.

Let us know how she gets on. If the vet said she isn't pregnant then I would get her speyed asap.

Izzie


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Dog food doesn't contain enough taurine to maintain health in a cat.
Especially if she is pregnant, she will need all the help she can get. She is very young. As Izzie says,and I agree, make sure she cannot get to the dog food at all and feed her a high quality cat food.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It certainly sounds as if she is pregnant and the kittens must be fairly imminent if this happened in January - I hope you kept a note of the date?

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

7 months is so young, she is a kitten having kittens :mad2:

This wouldnt have happened if you had had her spayed at 5/6 months, why didnt you do this? 

This is why there is no such thing as a 'accidental' litter as if they were spayed it wouldn't matter if she got out. 

Who are the bloody stupid people letting un-neutered males out aswell? Makes me soo mad! 

there has been quite a outbreak of chlamydia lately id have her checked for that especially if that cat is getting lots of girls pregnant.

How awful for the poor cat.

I would seek vets advice and get a birthing box all filled up with items you need etc be expected to spend out alot more than you get back if you sell the kittens and dont keep them. Thats only if you do it right though. 

She can also eat up to 4 times the amount she ate before my girl was on 3 cans a day plus biccis plus stealing the other cats food. dont let her eat dog food just give her more cat and kitten food.


----------



## Brains1962 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have been "adopted" by a young (12-15 mths according to the vet) cat!! - she has been with me for about 5 weeks and has started (over the last 2 weeks) to not want to go out apart from 10 min "toilet" breaks every 3-4 hours during the day but she will go out for about an hour in the evening!! - Also she has increased her food intake from 2x100g pouches to 3 (and 4 if she can get it) per day!! - she has also taken to sitting in a corner under my worktop behind the bin - i have no history for her and am getting concerned because i live in a 2nd floor studio flat and have no idea what to do if she is pregnant!! - I am an animal lover and do not want to see any harm come to her so any advice would be most welcome!! - Thank You


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Brains1962 said:


> I have been "adopted" by a young (12-15 mths according to the vet) cat!! - she has been with me for about 5 weeks and has started (over the last 2 weeks) to not want to go out apart from 10 min "toilet" breaks every 3-4 hours during the day but she will go out for about an hour in the evening!! - Also she has increased her food intake from 2x100g pouches to 3 (and 4 if she can get it) per day!! - she has also taken to sitting in a corner under my worktop behind the bin - i have no history for her and am getting concerned because i live in a 2nd floor studio flat and have no idea what to do if she is pregnant!! - I am an animal lover and do not want to see any harm come to her so any advice would be most welcome!! - Thank You


I would take her to the vets again so they can check her out. She might well be eating more due to the fact she is a stray or feral (so its a bit like eat all you can get!) i fear she is pregnant though. Being a stray or feral makes her highly unlikely to be spayed 

Take her to the vets and if she is pregnant, keep her in, at all times. Having her kittens outside is dangerous and extremely stressful to the queen (mum cat) once her kittens have reached 8 weeks old then take her the vets again and get her spayed.

I am not sure if you want to keep this girl, but either way please get her spayed. Its essential to her health and her possible future kittens health.

Failing all of that then please hand her over to a rescue like Cats Protection League. Who will do everything for her and find her a superb home.

Goodluck and please update!!


----------



## Brains1962 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for your reply - Can you please tell me what i need to get an d do for her if she is pregnant


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

First, I hope you have had this cat scanned for a microchip. Assuming you have, I know of no easy way to tell if a female is spayed or not, other than waiting to see if she has kittens. I suppose you could have an ultrasound done.

if she is pregnant you don't need to do anything except look after her. Most cat births are perfectly straightforward. The fun starts when the kittens become mobile 

Liz


----------



## Brains1962 (Apr 17, 2010)

UPDATE !!!

She produced 4 EXTREMELY cute kittens yesterday morning without any problems !! Many Thanks for your advice Everybody!!!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations!

liz


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Brains1962 said:


> UPDATE !!!
> 
> She produced 4 EXTREMELY cute kittens yesterday morning without any problems !! Many Thanks for your advice Everybody!!!!


Congratulations!!! :thumbup:


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

rubyandlola said:


> She wasn't let out with intent so has become a very good escape artist, we have a dog that obviously goes into the garden so she would escape when we opened the door for the dog, she would also escape out of the bathroom window on to the extension roof then down into the garden. She is not fed dog food as a stable diet but will try and eaat the dogs food when it is down, today she has demanded 3 pouches, some dry biscuits. Thanks for the advice.


This is exactly why i advocate early spaying/neutering!! I had mine done at 4 1/2 months old... they will try everything to get out and mate if you leave them intact! How far gone do you think she is? When was she last in call?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I really dont get this argument about cats getting out as they are good escape artists!

We have a protocol in this house where no windows are left open AT ALL. If we need to open a window it goes on the partial open LOCK (double glazing). As far as sneaking out the door is concerned ... if the outside door is to be opened, the cat is located first, and secured in a room with the door closed. It's not that difficult and only takes a minute or two. Much safer than risking an unplanned pregnancy.

Brains ~ it was very good of you to take in the cat, and now take care of her and her kittens. I wish you the best of luck and hope you have lots of fun when the kittens become mobile. I can't wait for my girls kitties to start  Are you keeping mummy cat once her kits have all gone to good homes? Oh, and pics would be nice


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations on the kittens it was very good of you to take the cat on. Have you got any photos please would love to see them!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations on the kittens x


----------



## Brains1962 (Apr 17, 2010)

As Requested The Kittens !!!


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

aww they are beautiful kittens congratulations. Hope they all doing well are you keeping any? :thumbup:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O you have a blue tortie!

Liz


----------



## marieellerton (Jun 21, 2008)

awwww they are so cute!


----------



## Brains1962 (Apr 17, 2010)

They are not 4 weeks old yet and they are fully mobile, into everything and driving me and their mum nuts !! - What have i done to deserve this ??????????? LOL

Are blue Torties rare then ?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Brains1962 said:


> Are blue Torties rare then ?


Well they're not common in moggies. And I see you have a cream too!

Liz


----------



## melly-b21 (May 26, 2010)

Cute kittens. Congrats.xx:thumbup:


----------



## criss35 (Jun 5, 2010)

I think I may have the exact issue the OP has. My gorgeous little Tabby Kitten is around 7 Months old. She was found in a box on the side of the road last christmas so I'm not exactly sure of her age but I estimate 7 months now.

Around February/March she was calling and there were cats hanging around outside the house but we kept her indoors. 

I didn't have her spayed because I was told to wait until she was 6 months (and at the time she was only around 3 months). 

There was only one occasion when she managed to escape without anybody noticing. I'm not even entirely sure how, we were all very careful about keeping doors and windows locked or securing her before opening doors. We found her outside the back door we guess no more than 45 minutes after the last time she was seen indoors. 

This week I have noticed her nipples are enlarged and pink and she has a slight bulge to her belly. 

I haven't taken her to the vet yet simply because I have been struggling to find appropriate time off work. 

I was quite worried that, if she really is pregnant, 7 months might be too young and she could be in danger. This is why I am on here, looking for advice. I'm glad to hear the OP has had a successful litter without harm to the mother cat. It's comforting to know.


----------



## Brains1962 (Apr 17, 2010)

OK "my" Kittens are 4 weeks old !! - is this the time to start weaning them onto food and if so how do i do that ??????

Thanks!


----------



## Brains1962 (Apr 17, 2010)

And with what ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww they are very pretty kittens, what a lovely mixture of colours, we need more pictures please.:thumbup:..:thumbup:...:thumbup:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Criss - it certainly sounds as if your cat is pregnant, you don't need a vet visit to confirm that. Don't worry, i'm sure she will be fine, they usually are.

Brains - there is no hurry to wean them, they will learn to eat solid food natrually over the next week or two if they have access to it. I start putting kitten food in with them at this age but usually Mum eats most of it. 

Liz


----------



## bwolf (Jun 7, 2010)

I have recently inherited a dear friends siamese queen on active reg a beauty to look after and has certainly made herself at home with my cats and kids and dog! Before she was given to me however I was told she had run with a stud but they they thought the mating was unsuccesful. She settled in nicely and had begun calling so about a week after we got her home soI presumed they were right.Having raised litters of foster kittens before about 10 years back (memory not good now with since having kids!) I was fine with the prospect of her maybe being pregnant but when the calling started approx 16th April I decided to put her to stud later in year. She is a lovely pedigree and a gentle petit lilac girl;...However she did start to show signs of pregnancy larger belly increased appetite, enlarged teats etc overly affectionate sleeping LOTS on my comfy bed! lol
However her tummy has now disappeared as such, no signs of miscarriage, no ill health, still eating for england and affectionate and no calling since....Just looking for a little advice really as to what other owners/breeders think-Is she or isn't she? I do remember my old siamese x that came to us as pregnant did look to have lost her belly about a week or two before the birth and wondering if this may just be the kits moving further towards the birth canal? 
All provisions have been made for if she is whelping enclosure, lactol milk should I need to hand rear etc... she has a full 12x 10 summer house with run for if she is but don't want to move her up there until I know for definate as she adores human company but thought that would be a safe place to keep the little bundles from my other cats.
Sorry if this seems a silly post but as I said it is a long time since I have had a litter! many thanks Bwolf x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am unsure she could be having a false pregnancy and may start to call around the time the babies would have been due, or she could have been pregnant and reabsorbed the babies, or she could be pregnant. Do you have pictures ?

You could start a new thread by hitting the THREAD button and maybe get a bit more advice.


----------



## bwolf (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you er shall try to start the new thread I thought about her reabsorbing them as I say she definatley DID have all the signs of being pregnant. I shall try to upload some photos butI'ma afraid the hubby usually does stuff like that I'm terrible lol! Not sure I have any of her looking especially chubby compared to now though... THanks for replying x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

bwolf said:


> Thank you er shall try to start the new thread I thought about her reabsorbing them as I say she definatley DID have all the signs of being pregnant. I shall try to upload some photos butI'ma afraid the hubby usually does stuff like that I'm terrible lol! Not sure I have any of her looking especially chubby compared to now though... THanks for replying x


No worries.  What colour are her teats ? Poppy did this after mating, all the signs of being pregnant, no rolling (silent caller), pink teats, weight gain, then nothing......

I waited until she started rolling again and let her and Ice be friends and voila, 2 lovely healthy babies!


----------



## bwolf (Jun 7, 2010)

Teats are still pink but see my post on other thread hon, she's a monkey that's for sure she's booked ina t vets tomorrow eveing so will know for def then what is occuring or not as it were!. 
I do think it's down to the stress of the move as her other litter was 5 big health boys and one slinky pretty seal girl. 
Thnaks for getting back to me xx


----------



## ellz92 (Jun 14, 2010)

hiya, i know what it is like to have a young cat/kitten pregnant, but you have to be very careful!

One of my cats fell pregnant at about 9 months
she was fine though  had 4 beutiful healthy kittens but i really would get her spayed.

Good luck 
:thumbup:


----------



## Brains1962 (Apr 17, 2010)

Now 7 Weeks old - all doing well - using litter tray and eating solid food (they seem to prefer dry !!) All down to Mum - i haven,t had to do anything !!:thumbup:


----------



## Brains1962 (Apr 17, 2010)

More Photos !


----------



## Brains1962 (Apr 17, 2010)

And This Very Clever Girl is MUM !!!


----------



## criss35 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi all. 

My beautiful Tabby this afternoon gave birth to 3 very healthy little kittens. She did all the work and has been taking good care of them since without a hitch. The birth was very clean (only 2 slightly soiled towels) and quiet (except for a few little meows during the contractions for the first kitten). She seemed to fly through it. I was so proud of her.

She has allowed me to handle them comfortably and weigh them (112g,118g,122g). There was only one scary moment, several hours after the last birth. As she had taken to deliver behind the tv set (surrounded by wires and not a suitable place) i wanted to move them all to a bedroom where they could be warm and comfortable and safe. I waited about 8 hours until I was going to bed myself and tried to move them all together with the help of my brother. I think Tabby got a little freaked out, she seemed ok during the moving process but then she appeared scared and restless and took a moment to get back in the birthing box with her kittens. When she did get in she wouldn't help them find her milk for a good few minutes. She eventually calmed down and has been feeding them and cleaning them since. 

I hope things continue to go well. I won't be over-handling the newborns too much for a while now. She's doing a great job on her own anyway. 

x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

criss35 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> My beautiful Tabby this afternoon gave birth to 3 very healthy little kittens. She did all the work and has been taking good care of them since without a hitch. The birth was very clean (only 2 slightly soiled towels) and quiet (except for a few little meows during the contractions for the first kitten). She seemed to fly through it. I was so proud of her.
> 
> ...


Congratulations,:thumbup:..:thumbup:...would love to see pictures when your not to busy.xx


----------



## Brains1962 (Apr 17, 2010)

As I Said they are all eating solid food but they are still feeding off mum - when and how should i stop this ?


----------

